# Heffernan al Milan. E' fatta. Prestito con diritto.



## admin (30 Gennaio 2022)

Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Hefferman in prestito con diritto.



Pure i pulcini prendiamo in prestito


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Hefferman in prestito con diritto.


Pure i minorenni prendiamo in prestito?
San Tommaso prestati al calcio siamo.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.



Li cresciamo per gli altri?


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Gennaio 2022)

Prestito con diritto anche i giocatori della primavera?!? :-O 
Non ci sono limiti alla vergogna.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pure i pulcini prendiamo in prestito


Stiamo facendo la storia..
Riscriviamo le leggi del mercato


----------



## Hellscream (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.


Pure i minorenni in prestito   

Ma gli tirassero le monetine!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Li cresciamo per gli altri?


Diosanto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.


Potrà essere pure bravo, ma tristezza assoluta. Le altre prendono giocatori veri, noi poppanti che se va bene saranno pronti tra tre anni.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Potrà essere pure bravo, ma tristezza assoluta. Le altre prendono giocatori veri, noi poppanti che se va bene saranno *pronti tra tre anni.*



Pronti, nel caso, per essere ceduti.


----------



## mabadi (30 Gennaio 2022)

E tutti che si lamentavano per il mercato....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pronti, nel caso, per essere ceduti.


Per andare via a zero volevi dire.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Per andare via a zero volevi dire.



Quello è scontato.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

Lo avevo scritto in un altro post..
Mi sa che se non arriviamo prima dell'eiaculazione siamo tagliati fuori.

L'acne è già tardi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Gennaio 2022)

Basta con tutti questi commenti,non riesco a mettere like a tutti !  

Beh,il modus operandi lo conosciamo bene : se tra 6 mesi il valore del giocatore sarà cresciuto,lo acquisteremo a titolo definitivo e subito dopo lo venderemo per racimolare 100 mila € di plusvalenza.


----------



## Andris (30 Gennaio 2022)

ha 16 anni, è un'operazione per la primavera


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Non fate leggere questo topic a @KILPIN_91


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha 16 anni, è un'operazione per la primavera


La primavera del 2027.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

Ma Elliott proprio nel calcio doveva capitare?
Non poteva investire in altro ?

Il calcio non è affar suo.
Obiettivamente è ridicolo.


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Gennaio 2022)

Ma che senso ha prendere un giocatore della primavera in prestito? Risparmiare tipo i duecentomila euro dell'acquisto? Ma io non ho più parole.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Gennaio 2022)

C'è chi prende Vlahovic a 70 milioni, e c'è chi prende in prestito con diritto dei ragazzini delle scuole medie.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma Elliott proprio nel calcio doveva capitare?
> Non poteva investire in altro ?
> *
> Il calcio non è affar suo.*
> Obiettivamente è ridicolo.



Per lui è proprio solo un affare come tanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.


Cioè un giocatore per la primavera in prestito?


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2022)

"Biggiorno, soni vanuto chi "per andare via a 0", riggrazi Paolo per chesti granda oportunita
Motto motto cottento, no vedo l'ora di "andare via a 0" e divettare u cappione andato via a 0 da Ac Milan,".


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè un giocatore per la primavera in prestito?



Siamo diventati un allevamento per conto terzi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Gennaio 2022)

Figure di M. su figure di M. in tutta Europa.
I clochard italiani.

La prossima squadra che riceverà una telefonata da parte del Milan, probabilmente riattaccherà subito fingendo un problema di linea,per poi inserire il numero in blacklist.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.



Siamo una barzelletta che non fa ridere.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per lui è proprio solo un affare come tanti.


Si ok , ma l'evoluzione del calciatore e l'aspetto sportivo esulano dal loro modo di fare business.

Ma come fai a prendere un 16enne in prestito???

Ci manca solo che chiediamo di giocare una partita in modalità amichevole per poi refertare il risultato finale solo se alla fine il risultato ci appaga.
Ma che roba è??


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo devo dire una cosa anche se mi pesa tantissimo, Chalanoglu e Donnarumma avevano ragione. In questo Milan non si vincerà mai nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Figure di M. su figure di M. in tutta Europa.
> I clochard italiani.
> 
> *La prossima squadra che riceverà una telefonata da parte del Milan*, probabilmente riattaccherà subito fingendo un problema di linea,per poi inserire il numero in blacklist.



Telefonata a carico del destinatario ovviamente


----------



## folletto (30 Gennaio 2022)

A sto punto mi pare evidente che Mr Singer è interista


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> A sto punto mi pare evidente che Mr Singer è interista



E' evidente che di vincere non se ne frega nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2022)

ecco il colpaccio sotto traccia della dirigenza.
i giornalisti brancolano nel buio.


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> A sto punto mi pare evidente che Mr Singer è interista


E Paolo è juventino.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ecco il colpaccio sotto traccia della dirigenza.
> i giornalisti brancolano nel buio.



Meglio di Galliani


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Telefonata a carico del destinatario ovviamente



Fortunatamente hanno pensato bene di acquistare una sim spusu con ben 100 minuti gratuiti al mese,il tutto al modico prezzo di 3.99€

Pare che le trattative per Faivre,Thiaw e altri siano andate male per aver sfiorato i 99 minuti di chiamate in uscita.
E non potendo richiamare per confermare o annullare l'affare (altrimenti sarebbe scattata la tariffa a consumo),hanno semplicemente lasciato scadere la proposta


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Figure di M. su figure di M. in tutta Europa.
> I clochard italiani.
> 
> La prossima squadra che riceverà una telefonata da parte del Milan, probabilmente riattaccherà subito fingendo un problema di linea,per poi inserire il numero in blacklist.


Non puoi nemmeno fare l'accento svedese.. mannaggia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Gennaio 2022)

Questo con Berti e Lazetic ci fa vincere la Champions 2033.


----------



## UDG (30 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma Elliott proprio nel calcio doveva capitare?
> Non poteva investire in altro ?
> 
> Il calcio non è affar suo.
> Obiettivamente è ridicolo.


Non è mica colpa sua se il cinese gli ha chiesto un prestito


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non puoi nemmeno fare l'accento svedese.. mannaggia.



Maldini è lei ?!


----------



## Butcher (30 Gennaio 2022)

Raga siamo veramente senza un centesimo...


----------



## Swaitak (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.


galeotto fu il Milan Juventus a porte chiuse


----------



## Davidoff (30 Gennaio 2022)

Dire ridicoli a sta proprietà è fargli un complimento, non c’è il minimo progetto tecnico a parte lo spendere il meno possibile, che senso ha tenersi una società come il Milan per poi metterci meno del Sassuolo? Strategia fallimentare sia dal punto di vista sportivo che economico.


----------



## Simo98 (30 Gennaio 2022)

L'unica speranza è che tra questi si scopra un nuovo Theo, un nuovo Tonali o Leao


----------



## Garrincha (30 Gennaio 2022)

A me infastidisce che sia l'ennesimo difensore, ma vogliono giocare col 10-0-0?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza è che tra questi si scopra un nuovo Theo, un nuovo Tonali o Leao



Neanche,l'unica speranza è che dopo la vendita di Casa Milan,dopo la vendita dei nostri giocatori in primavera,dopo non aver fatto letteralmente un chezz nel mercato di riparazione,a giugno arrivi finalmente un compratore.

Non bisogna sperare altro,solo un benedetto compratore.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.


Ma per la primavera? Non capisco


----------



## Simo98 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Neanche,l'unica speranza è che dopo la vendita di Casa Milan,dopo la vendita dei nostri giocatori in primavera,dopo non aver fatto letteralmente un chezz nel mercato di riparazione,a giugno arrivi finalmente un compratore.
> 
> Non bisogna sperare altro,solo un benedetto compratore.


Finchè non c'è lo stadio non vendono nulla


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma per la primavera? Non capisco



Beh,classe 2005,veda un pò lei  
In prestito con diritto eh,non sia mai sprecare 200 mila €


----------



## overlord (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.



La nostra nuova formula preferita per gli acquisti:
Prestito con diritto di andare via a zero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Finchè non c'è lo stadio non vendono nulla



Lo stadio potrebbe anche non vedere mai la luce.
Ma anche se fosse approvato (e con tutti questi comitati che rompono le balle non è neanche detto),la posa della prima pietrà avverrà non prima del 2024. Anzi,conoscendo i tempi della burocrazia/lavori a rilento,è anche una data troppo ottimistica  

E chi li regge questi per tutti questi anni....


----------



## Rudi84 (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.


Abbiamo preso addirittura Lazetic e Heffernan. Adesso qui sul forum non potremo più lamentarci che la nostra "società" non fa colpi milionari


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lo stadio potrebbe anche non vedere mai la luce.
> Ma anche se fosse approvato (e con tutti questi comitati che rompono le balle non è neanche detto),la posa della prima pietrà avverrà non prima del 2024. Anzi,conoscendo i tempi della burocrazia/lavori a rilento,è anche una data troppo ottimistica
> 
> E chi li regge questi per tutti questi anni....


Lo stadio non ce lo faranno fare. 
Gli stessi che l'hanno fatto in una notte .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Gennaio 2022)

A sto punto era meglio non fare nulla. Queste operazioni sono umilianti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo stadio non ce lo faranno fare.
> Gli stessi che l'hanno fatto in una notte .



Noi non abbiamo gli agganci con i ministri.
E mi fermo qui..


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo gli agganci con i ministri.
> E mi fermo qui..


Sei stato chiarissimo. 

A Milano verrà fuori un comitato al giorno per bloccare tutto.
Il prossimo sarà quello delle marmotte che vogliono costruire una diga proprio dove dovrebbe sorgere lo stadio.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo gli agganci con i ministri.
> E mi fermo qui..


I ladri falsano la Serie A da 100 e passa anni, finché non cambieranno proprietario sarà sempre un torneo taroccato.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Gennaio 2022)

*CHI NON SI DIMETTE È COMPLICE,STOP.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Echo Live, Milan e Cork City hanno definitivo l'accordo per l'arrivo del diciassettenne Cathal Heffernan in prestito con diritto.


Vabbè questa poi...


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Gennaio 2022)

Abbiamo preso Efferalgan,dovrebbe andar bene per i mal di testa ormai sempre più frequenti dovuti a questi indegni.


----------



## davidsdave80 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Piano di successione per il 2030 .. mah


----------



## Maravich49 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Ma cosa diavolo stiamo facendo?


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' evidente che di vincere non se ne frega nulla.


Ah beh, quello lo sanno anche i sassi 

la mia era una battuta eh


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ah beh, quello lo sanno anche i sassi
> 
> la mia era una battuta eh



Certo, ma magari è davvero interista


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma per la primavera? Non capisco


maldini e massara non si sono neanche sforzati di farci le foto assieme, quindi si, è per la primavera e non credo che bazzicherà anche in prima squadra, come lazetic.


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E Paolo è juventino.


Anche se ultimamente le mie convinzioni iniziano a vacillare credo che Paolo agisca in buona fede


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Questo è un altro per la squadra pulcini?


----------



## sampapot (31 Gennaio 2022)

mamma mia che pietà questo mercato....non mi ricordo un mercato di gennaio peggio di questo...e le avversarie si rinforzano...se arriviamo quarti è un miracolo


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche se ultimamente le mie convinzioni iniziano a vacillare credo che Paolo agisca in buona fede


Io non capisco come si faccia a vacillare.
Qualcuno crede che Gazidis abbia detto a Maldini che poteva andare a prendere Salah e invece Paolo ha risposto che non c'era bisogno di spendere così tanto perché la squadra era già a posto così e dovevamo essere sostenibili?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Gennaio 2022)

A che ora è la presentazione in Duomo insieme a lazetic?


----------

